# One Touch Comfort discontinuation



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2016)

Just had an email from One-Touch regarding the discontinuation of the Comfort Lancets.
In case you haven't registered with them:
Dear OneTouch® Customer,

We would like to make you aware that we will discontinue supplying OneTouch Comfort® lancets at the end of September 2016. We know that you rely on our products and services to help manage your diabetes. We take this responsibility seriously, which is why we wanted to notify you of this change immediately.

If you are still collecting prescriptions for OneTouch Comfort® lancets, we would like to offer you a free** upgrade to the latest OneTouch® Delica® lancing system.

If you would like to take up our offer of a free** upgrade to the latest OneTouch® Delica® lancing device, please contact:











Lines open from Mon - Fri: 8.30am - 6pm and Sat: 9am - 1pm


----------



## DaveB (Sep 8, 2016)

I found the Comfort lancets very uncomfortable so never really used them. Prefer the other One Touch lancets.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 8, 2016)

I have the one-touch Delica & a lifetimes supply of lancets...... Well perhaps not per the manufacturers recommendation but it's just a PIA to change the lancet.....


----------

